# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Console Repairs

## TheGregp81

I have seen a lot of activity recently with faulty consoles, just wondered if i set up a service to repair consoles would anyone be interested? I have experience with consoles so I know what I'm doing.

----------


## M R

If i asked you to fix a 360 with a faulty drive,  how much would you charge to fix it ??

Thnx

----------


## EDDIE

> If i asked you to fix a 360 with a faulty drive,  how much would you charge to fix it ??
> 
> Thnx


I think with xbox and ps3 if u play with them all the time they have a short life about 2 years there not built to last and parts will be dear i think thats deliberate so u buy another consule.
If u have a faulty disc drive  you might be just as well buy another consule and strip down your old consule and sell the working  parts on ebay and put the money towards a new consule.
The secand hand working parts on a games consule will had value because its not so easy to get parts especialy if it s the main board?

----------


## TheGregp81

> If i asked you to fix a 360 with a faulty drive,  how much would you charge to fix it ??
> 
> Thnx


Due to the cost of the drives for xbox's probably around £50, as 'EDDIE' said,  your probably better off selling the console on ebay. Could i ask by reffering to  could you tell me what power supply your xbox uses and what dashboard it is on? (Can be done by looking in the console settings)

----------


## M R

£50 is pretty steep to replace a drive,   bearing in mind a drive will cost around £20.

As for breaking and selling the parts on ebay,  i don't see that being very viable,  postage plus fees,   not great advice at all.

How about i buy a new laser for the drive for £7,   fit it.  Job done ???

----------


## EDDIE

> £50 is pretty steep to replace a drive,   bearing in mind a drive will cost around £20.
> 
> As for breaking and selling the parts on ebay,  i don't see that being very viable,  postage plus fees,   not great advice at all.
> 
> How about i buy a new laser for the drive for £7,   fit it.  Job done ???


Well my disc drive broken in my ps3 i would love to get a laser for £7 i have looked  and the disk drive ranges from £50 to £60 and that doesnt include labour.
If ure selling something on ebay its the buyer that pays postage not the seller and theres plenty people who get more satisfaction fixing it themselves rather than buying new even if in the long run its not viable to fix it thats why you will always sell used parts for a consule
If i was getting a new consule its better to recycle tha parts in ure old consule get a bit of money rather than binning it
If ure getting another xbox drive  there is different makes of disc drive in them you have to take the faulty rom out to get the details of it so u can match it because if you dont and you get another brand you have to flash it so u can update the firmware its not just a straight swap and of u go?

----------


## angusk2

Eddie I think you'll find that M R knows what he's talking about he flashed my xbox,flashed my mates and fixed another mates and the total for all that was under £50!!!So like he says a bit steep!!

----------


## EDDIE

> Eddie I think you'll find that M R knows what he's talking about he flashed my xbox,flashed my mates and fixed another mates and the total for all that was under £50!!!So like he says a bit steep!!


Well thats good when comes to tinkering with gadgets im always interested other peoples opinions and ideas.
Your lucky you no someone that is decent enought to fix your consule without robbing u blind.

----------


## TheGregp81

> Eddie I think you'll find that M R knows what he's talking about he flashed my xbox,flashed my mates and fixed another mates and the total for all that was under £50!!!So like he says a bit steep!!


Piracy is a crime my friend  :Wink:  And i agree I said £50 earlier that was a bit steep :P Can i add you on xbox live angusk2?  :Smile:

----------


## M R

@ Eddie,  it's obvious that a PS3 drive is going to be expensive to fix,   it is a Blue Ray player after all.  I'm sure you mean well,  but your advice isn't great,  all i asked was how much to fix it......nxt i would have it in pieces,  on ebay and make £10 if i was lucky...

Flashing Xbox's allows people to play backups of games they already own,  i have many originals that are now scratched (down to the xbox!) but i can play the backup dvd...  Obviously some exploit this,  but no one i know does.....

Good luck Thegreg :   every console owner will need one fixing at some point..just don't price yourself out of the market. :P

----------


## TheGregp81

> @ Eddie,  it's obvious that a PS3 drive is going to be expensive to fix,   it is a Blue Ray player after all.  I'm sure you mean well,  but your advice isn't great,  all i asked was how much to fix it......nxt i would have it in pieces,  on ebay and make £10 if i was lucky...
> 
> Flashing Xbox's allows people to play backups of games they already own,  i have many originals that are now scratched (down to the xbox!) but i can play the backup dvd...  Obviously some exploit this,  but no one i know does.....
> 
> Good luck Thegreg :   every console owner will need one fixing at some point..just don't price yourself out of the market. :P


Yea :P Thanks for the advice, you seem to know a lot. If i ever need help i know where to go!  :Smile:

----------


## laineymac

hi my sons xbox just died when my daughter put her xfactor mic in... there is power going to the brick but not console.. could you tell me if worth fixing
 thanks x

----------


## toffee_pie

so is there power coming out of the brick..?

get a DMM and check...

if there is power going into the console and its not working it could be shagged im affraid! they are delicate things to say the least

----------


## laineymac

thanks for the reply,

 looks like a new xbox is required

----------

